

Samsung and Google "smuggled" Nexus S onto the Shuttle's Final Mission - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47150/samsung-and-google-smuggled-nexus-s-shuttles-final-mission

======
whiskers
"The Nexus S is the first commercial smartphone certified by NASA to fly on
the space shuttle and to be cleared for use on the International Space Station
(ISS)."

Am I missing something? I'm sure two iPhones were up there as well.

